# Birthday



## H2H1 (Jun 20, 2011)

well today is my birthday, I am a reversed 36 and I feel great, Maria is taking me out for supper (on me), but it is on a gift card from Cheddars. Yesterday we did father day with a cook out I did the low country boil, BTW it was great. We had family and friends over to swim and eat. After they all went home I had the chores to clean it all up. But I would do it again, I love my family and all my friends.   :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Happy birthday Hollis    Yes family is great!!  We all met at the daughters house yesterday for Father day and had a great time.  To hot for cook out so we just had sandwiches.  All my kids were there and most all Grand kids and great GKs.  Swam in the daughters pool, watched NASCAR race in the Son-in-laws man cave and just sit around and talked.   Hope you have a great Birthday supper Hollis.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Thanks Nash, BTW the supper was great


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis!!  Glad to hear you made it another year!!    Will see you and Maria soon.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis.  I looked at 63 as being just the third anniversary of my 21st birthday.  Now if I could just get my body to agree with my mind.    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Jun 21, 2011)

RE: Birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis. From down under 36 looks like 63. Just keeping you honest. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: BIG BILKO @KAYE. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR HOLLIS, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!  And many more... :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis!!  Don't think I'll be reversing my age. Not ready to be 85!!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Well I would be ok with reversing mine!!  I would be 17    Well, come to think of it right now 17 would not be good :laugh:  I might be wearing my jeans on the ground and have bought holes in them   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Late happy birthday Hollis,  How are you doing with the heat.  Yesterday we got up to 75 and I almost melted.  I washed the car and jeep just to cool off.  Tomorrow 85, I think I will have a heat stroke.  Good time to wash the motor home.   :laugh:   Anyway, happy birthday and may you have 63 more.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Thanks Steve, as for as the heat, we was 98.8 yesterday and I think we will hit 100 today. Nash had 101 yesterday, so we would welcome your temps any day now. I am adding on to the pool area, and digging and area out 12wX24l by hand and going to pave it with concrete. Once that is done I will build a red wood arbor over it for the kids and grand kids to have a place to sit and play. Next it a water fountain or a water sprayer for the grand kids can play in. So as u can see I am bored, can't camp as we are keeping the GKs 2-3 times aweek so I have to stay busy.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

I have to get out and start cutting the field.  The ground is so wet that the farmer have not been able to cut their hay yet.  The strange thing is, for as wet as it has been the bugs are very few.  Maybe the cold winter killed them off.      Do you have a tractor to help you dig out your new project or doing it all by shovel?


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: Birthday

no tractor, just pick and shovel. go 1/2 done today. A little hard work never hurt anyone. :laugh:


----------



## whitey (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: Birthday

Happy Birthday Hollis hope that you have a lot more of them, and keep on camping, it will help you stay young.


----------

